# Best Sharpening Stones



## graywolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone has had any dealings with Best Sharpening Stones. I placed an order and have only recieved part of the order. I was informed my order would have been complete by now and it is not. I have tried calling and e-mailing with no responds for two weeks now. I was just wondering if I was alone in this or has anyone else had the same experience. You see I just want my stones and a little customer service.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I reakon I'll be over here talking to myself then.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I looked at their site, I dunno… it seems legit. I'd be more than annoyed if my order was incomplete and the vendor was not communicating with me. Did you use a credit card for the order? Maybe time to dispute the charge with your bank, perhaps that will get the vendor's attention… good luck.


----------



## jacktown (Dec 7, 2012)

I seem to be having the exact same problem although I haven't received a thing. Did you ever get this resolved?


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I've had some good luck by going through the Better Business Bureau. Businesses tend to respond quickly because they know failing to satisfy a complaint with BBB will cost them considerably more.


----------



## jacktown (Dec 7, 2012)

Ted did you use the BBB in regards to Best Sharpening Stones or just another company?


----------



## graywolf (Jan 10, 2011)

No this thing with this jerk from Best sharpening stones is unresolved at this point. I have disputed the charges with my credit card and I have filed a complaint with the BBB of New Jersey. He has yet to reply to either parties nor has he replied to me. He has the choice of refunding my money or delivering the product. Its that simple, I want nothing else. I would not at this point suggest anyone do any business with them.


----------



## jacktown (Dec 7, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that, Richard. I now wish I had done some more research before I ordered from them. I read Christopher Schwarz's book and he mentioned BSS. So I thought they would be reputable.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I wonder if it would help for you to correspond with the Schwarz directly (with a copy to BSS) and tell him that you used his mention as a recommendation to deal with BSS. He might just whisper in BSS' ear and help you resolve your issue. Long shot, but worth a try.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 10, 2011)

David, I'm right there with you. In fact I contacted Christopher on the subject and like us he's just a customer. I do want to be clear that he mentions them as a source but does not endorse them he only mentions them. That being said I still felt he should be aware of the problem. I would not want to be mentioning any company on a blog or a book and then have them treat customers this way. I mean really an answering service as a customer service number. Ain't to professional in my book. It might be time to set up another business and show him how it's done.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

My complaint through BBB was with two different companies, both of which were quick to remedy the situation. Too bad Best Sharpening Stones doesn't seem to care about BBB. I guess they get enough business from people who don't check BBB ratings, to keep them in business.

I don't know the company or the book or anything about this matter, but just offering my take on the situation. Seems if an author is suggesting a company who has been doing his readers wrong, the author would like to know about it so he can make sure to remove them in future publishings.

Another thought, it may be worth while to contact FTC to see if there any viable legal actions you can pursue. I'm pretty sure what they're doing is straight out fraud.

http://ftc.gov/


----------



## jacktown (Dec 7, 2012)

I would be curious what Mr. Schwarz had to say about the matter.

I understand what you are saying about him only 'mentioning' them and not 'endorsing' them, but by mentioning Michael Poe's BSS, he has in fact endorsed them. He didn't mention the other companies out there. I think he only mentioned one other one. I could take my experience with BSS and assume the other companies he mentioned are the same way even though they are probably not.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 10, 2011)

David, I agree that by mentioning them that it could be considered an endorsment. In his responds to me he stated "I'm just a customer like you." and to "Dispute the charges that usually gets there attention." To be honest that is about what I expected. You see my dispute is with BSS, Michael Poe. I just wanted Chris to know what is going on and that it is not his problem. I also asked if he knew of any problem with him. Hey you never know he may have personal problem that we have no way of knowing. That is no excuse for not contacting his customers and letting them know that there is a problem. Your right that Mike may respond if Chris was to contact him but that is up to Chris he is not the responsible party here Mike is. If Chris was to do this I would be greatful but that is up to him. 
Kunk, Thank you for your support. I'm just thinking that if everyone from this site were to e-mail with this type of notice that he may do the right thing and take care of his customers. My thinking on this is that if his order files fall to nothing, and he knows it was his actions that caused it then maybe he'll take notice and do the right thing.
Ted, Thanks for the info, Right now Mike is just in breach however the FTC my be interested if more folks step forward with compaints of this nature. 
Thank you guys for the support and resonding. I'm sorry that this is happening and I'm sorry that David is having the same problem. I would hope that like Kunk that others from this site will step up and send BSS the message that you don't screw with a woodworkers hard earned money and that you deliver what you promise. If you have a problem doing so that you communicate with your customers and give them a chance to make an informed choice.


----------



## mamell (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm getting the same run around with this company and now wish I had read this thread before ordering. 
If this keeps up I'll contact their supplier for the product I ordered, DMT diamond stone.. I have no idea if this will get their attention or not, but so far I got the answering service as well and the guy who answered the phone sounded like he's pretty practiced at saying he'll pass on the message..like it's pretty darn routine..
I guess it's what I get for trying to save a few bucks.. The price at BSS was $47 and change. The DMT site (or I think it's them) was $55.xx. Makes me wonder how a downline retailer can sell cheaper than the suppliers.. Well not really.. It's pretty easy when you don't actually sell anything and keep the money.

Just in case anyone is interested in the BBB's report on BSS it's here. http://www.bbb.org/new-jersey/business-reviews/internet-shopping/best-sharpening-stones-in-new-providence-nj-90032552/
An F rating. 
Make sure you run right over and place a big order with them..or not.


----------



## mamell (Dec 24, 2015)

Pretty amazing..I contacted my bank about my order with these shysters.. Got every penny back yesterday. I didn't expect that to happen so soon and the timing was great. I'm running low on funds so the $$ will come in handy so I can hang on till the first of the month..
I won't be doing business with them again.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Good to know and avoid.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Id change the title of this thread to include the word fraud or review. The next time someone searches this company hopefully theyd read that in big bokd letter in their search query.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry for your troubles, and I wish you had read this thread earlier. I'm amazed that this company is around anymore.


----------



## bmwman91 (Sep 27, 2015)

It looks like the issues with BSS span many years. I wish that I had checked around online (here, the BBB) before making a purchase. I had ordered a 5 piece DMT continuous surface diamond sharpening set. It was delivered quickly, within 4 business days. Part of it, anyway. Only 3 of the 5 pieces were there, and 2 of them looked damaged. I took photos and emailed BSS customer service. No answer for a couple of days, so I called the phone number on the site. It just goes to some 3rd party service that will pass a message to BSS. No response yet, and that was a few days ago.

Anyway, I am considering contacting my credit card company and having them do a chargeback on BSS, and also eating the cost of sending the 3 pieces back to BSS. I have never once, in decades of using credit cards, requested a chargeback, and I would much rather send these back and re-purchase them from somewhere more reputable. Has anyone who dealt with BSS also done a chargeback, or did they eventually get BSS to respond in a satisfactory manner? Any advice on how long to spend trying to get a hold of BSS before getting my credit card company involved?

Thanks!


----------



## graywolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I wouldn't waste anymore time with them, contact your credit card company and let them handle the dispute. I would also contact his local BBB and file a report. In my case the bank and the BBB ruled in my favor and I received my money back and was told to keep the stones I received. If you are interested in DMT may I strongly suggest going straight to their site and buying direct, I did and couldn't be more satisfied. As far as BSS, POS like that will always exist but I will not spend money with them. I'm truly sorry you are having this problem and I wish you luck with getting it resolved.


----------



## bmwman91 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks. In that case, I will work with the CC company on a chargeback. Since 2 of the 3 pieces were in dubious condition, I am not interested in keeping them. The $8 it will cost me to send them back is annoying, but I don't feel right keeping merchandise after forcing a refund…I feel like I would be lowering myself to BSS's level lol!


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Amazing that they're still in business and people are still ordering from them. Could be another side to the story from their point of view if they're still around six years after the first post.


----------



## graywolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Jeff, i can't imagine what the other side of the story could be when you don't even respond to customer service requests or to the banking system about complaints of partly filled orders after taking the money. A non responds is is admitting quilt in these cases.

bmwman91, good luck with it. Sorry you're having to deal with this. Life's to short to put up with jerks.


----------

